# horror channel



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The Horror Channel kicks off on Dish Network this week.:voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, but on the Men's channel and only for a few hours at night... the dead of night.

****ing Dish Network. They can eat my balls. I wish I had the finger smilie here. grrrr.


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

Even if it is dead of night, I still can't watch it because I don't have dish network. This blows


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

is it even still on????????????


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I guess the Horror channel is dead.:voorhees: :xbones:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Not dead, moving to an internet-only format. Oh, and they silently fired all the Dread Central guys last week with no warning. So, **** the horror channel. The only reason I cared was because of the Dread Central guys.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, I heard that noise about Dread central and figured they'd gone belly up.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Yeah, but on the Men's channel and only for a few hours at night... the dead of night.
> 
> ****ing Dish Network. They can eat my balls. I wish I had the finger smilie here *:*.:finger: :finger: grrrr.


There ya go ,my friend!


----------

